# Adhesive for PVC waterproofing membrane



## curiousme (Sep 22, 2021)

I am looking for an adhesive with good strength for PVC waterproofing membrane. Please suggest options.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

curiousme said:


> I am looking for an adhesive with good strength for PVC waterproofing membrane. Please suggest options.


Use what the manufacturer of the membrane recommends


----------



## curiousme (Sep 22, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Use what the manufacturer of the membrane recommends


Funny thing that the manufacturer does not have a specific recommendation hence seeking for answers here.


----------

